# Micro sword vs Dwarf chain sword



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I have decided to dirt a 2nd tank after the first went so well. My question is what foreground plant will work better? Micro sword or dwarf chain sword? The tank is a standard 5.5g, and the light that I am going to use is a t5 8w 11"bulb. Is the light strong enough? And which foreground plant have you had better experiences with?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I apologize beforehand. But. As someone with 1000+ posts, you know that the next questions are:

What kind of reflector?
How high above substrate?
CO2?
Excel/glut?
Added fertilizers?
What are the dimensions of a "standard" 5.5g tank?

And, finally, what defines "working better"?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think I'll use CO2, the reflector spans the whole light, which will be about 10" above the substrate and what I meant by "work better " is ease. Did you find more success with one than the other?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Microswod grows a lot slower than Chain Sword, but I think chain sword can grow a bit taller. I have some Microword in my 29G and the are growing faster now but she of them have had algae take over. To each his own.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know about Dwarf Chain Sword but I've used Narrow Leaf Pygmy Chain Sword and it does not stay all that pygmy (unless the tank is *over *24" tall). I have it in a 12g long mr.aqua (8" tall) and its dominated the tank-going to take it out and rescape soon

but if you want a great nitrate consumer this plant is it! Once it takes off and starts spitting out runners (1-2 weeks) it takes over and nitrates are gone (as long as you're not unreasonably overstocking)!


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

Chain swords, even the pygmy variety, won't stay a "foreground" plant for long. They initially look stunted and grassy but will soon resemble vallisneria and send runners everywhere. I would say it's a high maintenance mid to background plant depending on the height of your tank. Go with micro sword and be patient.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, guess I should also ask, what seems more easy to grow? I sort of want like a jungle I guess and what ever grows faster and is easiest is what I am looking for.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

For a jungle you'd want the chain sword. I found micro sword grows slower.


----------

